# If you had to limit yourself to one lure, what would it be?



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

First let me say Thanks! Then "WOW"! Talk about the invaluable information and the education you can get here on this website! I'm usually a meat & potatos (on a diet!) kinda fisherman, not a lot (in comparsion to most of you!) of fancy choices in my tackle box, dont have a lot of free time to use what I have but this thread will sure help me in adding some lures to the arsenal with out going crazy and without breaking the already cracked piggy bank!  

And since the original question was what "ONE" lure you go with I'd have to go with possibly the classic of all classics! An Eppinger Red & White Dardevle!

Thanks again!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Burksee said:


> First let me say Thanks! Then "WOW"! Talk about the invaluable information and the education you can get here on this website! I'm usually a meat & potatos (on a diet!) kinda fisherman, not a lot (in comparsion to most of you!) of fancy choices in my tackle box, dont have a lot of free time to use what I have but this thread will sure help me in adding some lures to the arsenal with out going crazy and without breaking the already cracked piggy bank!
> 
> And since the original question was what "ONE" lure you go with I'd have to go with possibly the classic of all classics! An Eppinger Red & White Dardevle!
> 
> Thanks again!


Exactly!  
I think BUCKTAIL improved on the original question by mentioning favorite lures for each species. And whats the deal with spinnerbaits? I've never had a hit on one and they sit on the bottom of the tacklebag.


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Spinner baits are sweet! I mostly use them for bass, but have also had very good luck with pike. It's a much more versatile bait than most think. You can "rip" it so the blades break the surface or run just below the surface (causing a wake). You can fish just about any depth, just by the pace of your retrieval. You can throw it in THICK cover because it nearly 100% weedless. You can slow troll with a minnow hooked through the lips and do very well with the pike (maybe musky too, but have never tried). The options are just about endless. 

Personally, I prefer to "rip" it. It's my #1 bait for summer bass. It's much like streamer fishing for trout. There's nothing quit like seeing that "flash" as your bait goes shooting sideways with the feeling of a fish on!


nymph


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks Nymph, maybe I just need to gain a little confidence with 'em.


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

just one lure hmmm.....i think i'd have to go with a rapala, i've caught all kinds of fish on it from perch to pike.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Tough one, it depends on if I can still use this lure and use live bait any way I want to.

Probably a Mepps Spinner if I can use various sizes. Other lures would be a jig and curly tail grub and a floating weedless mouse that I have. I am guessing various sizes of Little Cleos would also be a good choice. But if I could not use live bait and this one lure than I would have to go with a nightcrawler.

If I was bass fishing it would depend on the weeds, either the Mepps or the Mouse. If I was fishing in Canada it would be the jig and either the grub or live minnow. I have taken a few pike jigging a minnow on a 3/4 oz jig.


----------



## suppa roosta (Oct 3, 2003)

:16suspect Dynamite :16suspect 

:corkysm55


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

GVSUKUSH, a lot of people don't have confidence in spinner baits. My fishing partner has never caught a fish on one but he watched me put 3 bass in the well in 5 minutes(tourny fishin) I've had good luck in just about any cover I've thrown them in. My favorite bait is still the tube but my baitcaster will always have a spinner bait on it. A lot of strikes come when you stop reeling or twitch it. Tie one on and try it.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

1/4 oz red jig with a white twister tail. and a spinner blade attached


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks guys, I think everybody benefitted from this thread.

Looks like Rapala's, jigs, and mepps spinners are at the top of everyones lists.


----------



## ForestFisher (May 26, 2004)

Well I have to agree with Mr. Arend , it's hard to beat a single hook and a crawler for just about anything that swims . But if I had to pick just one "lure" , hands down would be a Panther Martin, red and yellow with a gold blade , followed closely by the same with an orange blade . I don't think there is a Michigan fish (besides sturgon or muskie) that I have not could on one of those little gems ! I have even caught a few salt water fish on them . The only thing a meps has on a PM is they spin a little better coming down stream in current. But the Panther gets my vote. 
-ForestFisher


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I don't fish much any more.

But I would have to say the berkley ternament strength power worm in black has been the best lure I have ever used.

I have had days when other things worked better, but I have never been out bass fishing with out at least one rod rigged with a power worm.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Terminator, Patty sweet thighs! Is that the one ESOX? I know of at least one big one that lure has caught!


----------



## DrEw8716 (Jul 1, 2004)

Good Old Tube Jig for Bass....


----------



## jacondie (Feb 12, 2001)

Red and white daredevil! It can be tough in the weeds, but I've caught one of everything on it. It's actually all my dad ever uses.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*silver spider.....  gauranteed to catch something and heck i only get to choose one might as well be something thats gonna do the job wether they are biting or not!!! j/k*


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

1/2 ounce rattle trap, probably silver with black back...
burn it, let it fall vertical jig, troll, will catch about all species too.


----------



## futa1 (Nov 17, 2002)

No one else fishes with Yamamotos?

The only thing I use is a yamamoto with a light jig head. 

I have been doing good on bass all year but got three pike the other day in about an hour. One of the pike was almost 40 inches and very heavy.


----------

